# (ra6) ram air 6 body kit, where can i find one? How much?



## gTOOmuch (Aug 6, 2010)

(ra6) ram air 6 body kit, where can i find one? How much would it cost?? Any good tips on other body kits? Stock gto wheels in 20''...window louvers, carbon fiber hood....??? Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

RA6 kit will run you like $10k just in labor to install plus a few $k just to buy. Not many body kits out there for our cars... RA6, RK Sport, SAP, and RMR if you can find it, louvers are gay, hoods can be find on PFYC website or a simple google or forum search, 20" wheels will ride like crap and you better do some suspension/fender rolling as well.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why stop at 20"s?? Go all out and get the 30"s!!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if people post questions like this just to see the reaction.......


----------



## gTOOmuch (Aug 6, 2010)

haha thanks guys! WOW 10k?? where could i find one though, couldnt i just get a custom one for cheaper? i wonder where you can find the gto race car kits..hmm, any ideas? i only mention 20s because the 2011 camaros/mustangs seem to ride pretty smoothly on them...and apparently they want to take on the GTO with their new specs  so if it's a fight they wan't, it's a fight they get!... im actually looking for the stock gto wheels, but in 20'' instead of 17''. haha but where can you FIND the GAY louvers...for gay references...?

no not for a reaction haha


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd like to know where to find one?


----------

